# Untitled cats query



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

So I was looking at future shows for Jammy, and thinking about entering a double show. She currently has 2 PC's from her last two shows. My understanding is is she needs 3 to get her title?

If she were to enter a double show is it ok for her enter both shows and maybe get 2 PC's? How does that work?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

It is best to check the schedule but my understanding is that the change limiting a cat to competing at the level it has reached refers to the status at time of entry. I know that if a cat is entered at one level and attains it by a certain date before its next show, it can be put in the higher class. I think you must be able to enter both opens in a shared show. One judge might award while the other does not. (When I was showing there was no limit to the number of certificates a cat could be awarded.)

Make sure the judges have not already awarded her a PC.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you, I reread the schedule again - and you're right, it does mention that the title has to be claimed. I missed that first time through!

And yes, looking at shows where there are judges she's not seen before.


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

You would just have a spare certificate, quite a few people do it as an ‘insurance policy’ when they only need one but enter both ‘Just incase’ one doesn’t award it.

It won’t go towards the next title or anything it’ll just be an extra one she was awarded for being sooo beautiful :Cat.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I've not had to claim either of Basil's titles. With the new system the certificate has simply turned up in the post.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

BritishBilbo said:


> You would just have a spare certificate, quite a few people do it as an 'insurance policy' when they only need one but enter both 'Just incase' one doesn't award it.
> 
> It won't go towards the next title or anything it'll just be an extra one she was awarded for being sooo beautiful :Cat.




Good to know, I suppose I was worried maybe she got disqualified from the second show if she then had the three certificates and then couldn't win a reserve one 

If that had been the case I wouldn't have entered her in both shows and just gone with one of them


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

Psygon said:


> Good to know, I suppose I was worried maybe she got disqualified from the second show if she then had the three certificates and then couldn't win a reserve one
> 
> If that had been the case I wouldn't have entered her in both shows and just gone with one of them


Hehe no it'll just be that she was awarded a spare certificate, it won't count for anything. I'm trying to find a double show where I have a shot at getting Harley's last 2 imperials so I can call it a day with her and she can let her baby bro take over full time lol!


----------

